# Foam blocks



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I found these foam blocks on CraigsList for free !
They're 12" x 12" x 20" I think there's about 150 of them.
Not sure what I'm going to do with them yet, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

cool find. be sure to post pics after you decide what to do with them. Maybe you could use them to build something like a cave, or castle. Or just make 150 small props. LOL


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

*drools*

Now _that's_ Cool!
I know you got them through Craigslist, but, what sort of business/person had a need for these??
Nice find!

-Mike


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> cool find. be sure to post pics after you decide what to do with them. Maybe you could use them to build something like a cave, or castle. Or just make 150 small props. LOL


And not just a castle facade either, a _WHOLE_ castle! 

I could see a cool gothic arch being made with these. The thickness of the blocks would give it quite a wow factor. Perhaps glue several blocks together and then have sections of blocks joined with PVC or thick wire stakes so that it can break down into manageable pieces for storage. Lots of options, but my wife would have a fit if I brought that much stuff home. You're either single or have big kohonas!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Makes me wish for a HUMONGOUSLY Giant cup of tea, to put all those "sugar cubes" in, LMAO

What? "humongously" is NOT a word?!?! Man.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would paint them too look like bricks, build a wall then dress up like the kool-aid man and come crashing through them... in a public place...where no one was expecting it. OR!!!! Wall up an ally way!!! How about you wear a gorilla suit and start throwing them at people from your roof. kinda like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Those are the same blocks that I got last year. They were spacers for stacking car trailer on a flat bed truck. I used mine to make my cemetry pilars and gates. And with the ones I have left I will be making tomb stones or maybe an entry way. 
Liquid nail (for styrofoam) works well. Get something to spread it out to make a thin layer over the surface. ( I used a cheap dollar store plastic trowel ) A 2x2x2 block makes a great work bench too. Lite and easy to move around. You can see my pilars in my album.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't think of a prop. The five year old inside me is screaming "Fort!" way too loud.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

.... grabbing blocks from GH's fort to put in my tea......


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

KEWL! You could glue them together and make some awesome big pillars and an entry. Excellent find.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

It was a company that sold trailers. I guess when they get a load of trailers on a semi truck the foam blocks come packed in between the trailers so they don't get scratched or dented.



Ravenseye said:


> *drools*
> 
> Now _that's_ Cool!
> I know you got them through Craigslist, but, what sort of business/person had a need for these??
> ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LMAO !  Man... I'd love to do that !



HibLaGrande said:


> I would paint them too look like bricks, build a wall then dress up like the kool-aid man and come crashing through them... in a public place...where no one was expecting it. OR!!!! Wall up an ally way!!! How about you wear a gorilla suit and start throwing them at people from your roof. kinda like Donkey Kong.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What great mausoleum/tomb building blocks


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Got only one word to describe your find. LUCKY!!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

_really_ big dice!
Carve 'em into squished corpses and make a hellish compacting machine that would squish 'em.
A thousand and one Jack 'o' Lanterns.

-Mike


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

As soon as i saw them i heard a voice saying haunted castle facade.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a sweet little Idea (I saw a video on YOU Tube about a breakaway tombstone, and the effect was enhanced by adding Flower to an open pocket in the center). You could have a haunter/actor buried in a cave/tomb collapse as the TOT finish you Haunt and use some flower as the stone blocks fall harmlessly over your actor in a secen off to one side _and the TOT have to flee for their very lives_.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mausoleum. One huge, skull carved mausoleum.

Congrats on your find.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd vote for a Mausoleum too.

Roxy says she'd kill me if I brought something like that home.  I'm sure I could make them fit in our crawl space.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I'd vote for a Mausoleum too.
> 
> Roxy says she'd kill me if I brought something like that home.  I'm sure I could make them fit in our crawl space.


LOL, tell you what - if you manage to bring a pile of blocks like that home in your Vibe, you can use them to rebuild our shed


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You know that's the one thing that really chunks me off about the USA - you get access to all sorts of goodies that just aren't available in lil ol' Australia!

I'd kill to get foam at a sensible price let alone free! And those after-Halloween K-Mart sales!!!!!


Aggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I hate you alllllllll

lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> You know that's the one thing that really chunks me off about the USA - you get access to all sorts of goodies that just aren't available in lil ol' Australia!
> 
> I'd kill to get foam at a sensible price let alone free! And those after-Halloween K-Mart sales!!!!!
> 
> ...


At least you get all the cute marsupials. We just have the possum:googly:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

and you have Cooper's Pale Ale, a delicious beverage to wash down the Baramundi!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'd trade a bundle of cute marsupials for a good K-Mart!

Also, don't forget we have most of the worlds nasties such as Red Back Spiders, Funnel Web Spiders, Scorpions, more poisonous snakes than anywhere else, Box Jellyfish, Irikanji Jellyfish, Portugese Man of War, venomous cone shells, Blue Ringed Octopus, Stone Fish and of course Drop Bears!

Also some of the sheep are pretty nasty too!

If you don't know what a drop bear is, have a look at the link:

http://www.kadaitcha.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/dropbear1.jpg


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Drop bears? is that what the koala bear is eating?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> I would paint them too look like bricks, build a wall then dress up like the kool-aid man and come crashing through them... in a public place...where no one was expecting it. OR!!!! Wall up an ally way!!! How about you wear a gorilla suit and start throwing them at people from your roof. kinda like Donkey Kong.


I like these ideas best!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

A drop bear is a feral koala - nasty buggers too.

Best way of avoiding them if you are out in the bush is to soak your clothing in urine.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got some of these styrofoam blocks today, about 60 or so. Can we say entry way.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok folks, If I found these blocks in Michigan and Bobzilla got his in Calif. it stands to reason this is something that you might be able to find too. These styrofoam blocks are used as spacers when car trailors are packed on flat bed trucks. We are talking plain streel frame, 6ft x 8ft trailors, the kind you might see being used to haul lawn trackers or such. It might be worth the time to check the yellow papers for places that sell car trailors and see if they happen to have the same styrofoam blocks laying around. For non-haunters these blocks are a problem to get rid of. Landfills and recycle centers dont like styrofoam, so there it sets. Could be worth your time to check it out. Now I didnt pay anything for mine, but even at say 50 cents each they are worth it. Good luck.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Surprisingly, no one seems to want any of these foam blocks ! I guess it's just you and me Bone Dancer  http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21617



Bone Dancer said:


> Ok folks, If I found these blocks in Michigan and Bobzilla got his in Calif. it stands to reason this is something that you might be able to find too. These styrofoam blocks are used as spacers when car trailors are packed on flat bed trucks. We are talking plain streel frame, 6ft x 8ft trailors, the kind you might see being used to haul lawn trackers or such. It might be worth the time to check the yellow papers for places that sell car trailors and see if they happen to have the same styrofoam blocks laying around. For non-haunters these blocks are a problem to get rid of. Landfills and recycle centers dont like styrofoam, so there it sets. Could be worth your time to check it out. Now I didnt pay anything for mine, but even at say 50 cents each they are worth it. Good luck.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd love to get some of that. The free foam I found on craigslist is the panels of white, 1 inch thick stuff, which don't get me wrong, I use all the time for everything. I found an ad for free foam, said it was from a floating dock, like my HUGE block I got a few years ago. The recent crap was more like styrofoam ball material...and it sucks! I work with the white foam all the time and would love to get my hands on this stuff. I wish I was closer!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> A drop bear is a feral koala - nasty buggers too.
> 
> Best way of avoiding them if you are out in the bush is to soak your clothing in urine.


I just might do exactly that if I saw a koala with vampire teeth leaping from a tree!


----------

